# reducir volumen en altavoz



## caña-mon (Dic 18, 2005)

hola, alguien sabe como puedo reducir la potencia en una salida de de audio que va del dvd a la minicadena de 50wx2 y 8 o 9 omios.colocando alguna resistencia o algun condensador, pero como deberia hacerlo.con un mando de frecuencias o algo asi, espero m podais ayudar gracias


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Dic 18, 2005)

Aunque no entiendo muy bien tu pregunta, te puedo decir que la forma mas simple de atenuar una señal es colocando una resistencia en serie con la línea de señal. 

Prueba con valores de resistencia entre 1000 y 10000 ohmios.

Saludos.


----------



## caña-mon (Dic 19, 2005)

enprimer lugar gracias, veras tengo la salida del altavoz frontal y del subwoofer del dvd conectada a la minicadena q carece de ecualizador de balance, entonces cuando subo el volumen de la cadena el altavoz frontal suena demasiado, pero claro no quiero q cuando escuche la radio o un cd en la cadena se me oiga uno mas q otro, solo que afecte a la señal que viene del altavoz frontal del dvd a la minicadena, espero que me puedas especificar un poco mas a ser posible sin perder calidad. un saludo


----------



## caña-mon (Ene 9, 2006)

solucion: regulador de volumen de unos cascos viejos, entre el dvd y la ninicadena, jo jo jo


----------

